# Modulo MP3 con mando a distancia



## flypycfv (Abr 28, 2011)

Buenas, quiero montar un mp3 con mando a distancia de 4 canales para reproducir sonidos de alta frecuencia y he encontrado los siguientes modulos.

http://www.bricogeek.com/shop/componentes/144-placa-reproductor-mp3-midi-con-vs1053.html

http://www.bricogeek.com/shop/interfaz-de-almacenamiento/293-somo-14d.html

Lo que no se si lo puedo utilizar sin usar controlador, el segundo creo que si pero el primero creo que no.

La idea es poner el modulo, usar un usb o tarjeta para meter los archivos y utilizar un mando para cambiar de pista, pausa, reproducir, subir y bajar volumen, la la idea es utilizarlo sin microcontrolador.

Se podria hacer o hay que usar microcontrolador a la fuerzar??


----------



## pandacba (Abr 28, 2011)

Porque no buscas unos que ya vienen echos con pantalla LCD y todo? y son más baratos que esos


----------



## flypycfv (Abr 28, 2011)

este cuesta 20€ con mando y receptor que salga unos 60€, por 60€ no los he escontrado con mando que no sea por IR ya que hay obtaculos y no llegaria, por lo que no me sirve.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 28, 2011)

Podes poner más claro lo que decis por que no se entiende al leer, recorda que vos tenes la idea en tu cabeza, pero quien lee debe entender a partir de esa lectura.

Que tipo de mando necesitas o que tipo de mando tiene el que posteaste?


----------



## flypycfv (Abr 28, 2011)

buenas, tienes razon me explicado fatal, pues voy a intentarlo de nuevo.
Quiero montar un reproductor de sonido y utilizarlo con mando a distancia de 4 canales para cambiar de pista hacia alante, atras, pausa, reproducir y si es posible subir volumen, la cosa es que me gustaria utilizarlo sin microcontrolador y segun he visto en las especificaciones el que funciona autonomo es el segundo modulo ya que el primero necesita de un microcontrolador.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 28, 2011)

y en cuanto al control remto, porque no infrarojo? cual seria la opción?


----------



## flypycfv (Abr 29, 2011)

el problema del control remoto es que estara a una distancia de unos 15/20 metros y tendra obtaculos como hierba y arbustos, entonces con infrarojo no creo que funcione bien, luego tengo la duda de si el somo-14D reproduce todo el rato la misma pista o si cuando termina una pista para a la siguiente el solo, ya que tiene que reproducir todo el rato la misma pista hasta que yo la cambie.

Me parece que todo esto sin un controlador va a ser un poco dificil.

Saludos y gracias por tus respuestas


----------

